# Stripped one of the studs on my lathe



## better-lathe-than-never (Oct 23, 2022)

I have a 9'' Jet lathe (JET BD920N) - recently I noticed a little bit of movement on my machine's head assembly - I was caught off guard by that so I immediately took the 4 face screws to investigate, and inside I saw two studs - one of them appears to be stripped.  Can't tighten it down, the threads are stripped.   I chased it down with a die and put extra washers to grab the good part of thread, but I don't trust it.  Will I have to completely disassemble the head stock to replace that stud?


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 23, 2022)

That's a pretty tight spot so getting a stud extractor might not be possible. Before you pull the headstock see if you can get in there with some vise-grips and remove it.

John


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 23, 2022)

I think your repair will hold it.  Trying to replace the stud would require much more work and time
If it seems snug then it's good to go...


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Oct 23, 2022)

Agreed with others...if it's not broke, don't fix it. That being said, that would still bug the crap out of me and force to to fix it. The offset style stud remover should fit fine in that confined space.
Stud remover


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 23, 2022)

From the first photo, it appears that you have some threads remaining above the nut.  Id so, I would add another washer ir two to engage more of the good threads.  The nut may have lost some material when the threads wer stripped.  A new nut may be wise.


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Oct 23, 2022)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> Stud remover


That's a useful tool - thx Gunns


----------

